# Transferring Money from Tunisia to UAE



## StrawberryEffect (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello 

Does anyone here know how you can transfer money from Tunisia to dubai. Seems like its very difficult & not much information out there on the topic. 

I would really appreciate someone with experience transferring money out of Tunisia giving me some feedback, my friend has sold her apartment in tunisia. 

She is a UAE resident from Tunisia, has access to Tunisian bank account & UAE bank account but it seems there is so much red tape with transferring money out of tunisa. 

she is open to any suggestions, i dont think she mind going back home for a week also to take care of it, i told her best to find out how to do it first.


----------

